# Pablo - 8 month old Netherland Dwarf X - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This is Pablo, an 8 month old Netherland Dwarf X who came to us as an emergency.

We were contacted by a lady who said that Pablo urgently needed to come to us as he was being neglected and her husband was going to 'throw him in the woods'. We told her to bring him in to us immediately.

The husband and two children arrived with Pablo and the kids were distraught. The youngest made me 'pinky promise' that Pablo was going to be ok, whilst the father didn't react.

Pablo has a fab nature. He is fully litter tray trained and is really friendly. Pablo is tiny and needs a home with a spayed female rabbit to keep him company.

He has been neutered, vaccinated, wormed and seen by our vet. We ask for a minimum donation of £35 for a rabbit.










Furry Friends Animal Rescue
Tel: 0751 568 4921
Email: furry_friends_[email protected]


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This cheeky boy is still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pablo is still looking for a home


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Aww he's adorable. I love Netherlands, especially agouti's, but I already have 2 neth girls.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pablo is really keen to find a spayed female rabbit for company.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pablo is a very small Netherland Dwarf x who is looking for a home with a spayed female rabbit for company.
He is VERY friendly and litter tray trained


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Our gorgeous little Pablo found love with a pretty lop girl and is now living as a house rabbit! Good luck naughty Pablo!


----------

